# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Please help me identify this tadpole!!!

## Tori Savage

Ok....... So I had went to the local pet store to buy crickets for my other frogs and came across a tadpole in a fish tank. The woman told me that it was supposed to be a Leopard Frog. This tadpole, no joke, looks mutated because it is so huge. Now when I had first gotten it, I had measured it through the tank glass. It measured every bit of 3 inches. WOW!!! Now it has doubled its size, just about! These pics were taken from my iphone so they are a bit big. I hope someone can tell me what this tadpole is!!! It already had its back legs. There's no telling how long it had them before I bought him. I've had him for atleast 6 weeks, and nothing has changed except for his size....

----------


## Poly

I don't see any photos?

----------


## Tori Savage

Poly, they are there now. I had to edit the post and then I added the pics! Sorry!

----------


## Poly

It COULD be an American BullFrog tadpole, but I did some research, and I'm stumped... then again, I know little to noting about tabpoles!  :Big Grin: 

Someone on this forum will have an answer for you!

~Royce  :Smile:

----------


## Tori Savage

Thanks. The only tads that I've had any kind of experience were my grey tree frog tadpoles. And I have 1 survivor left out of atleast 200 tadpoles. Your toads look awesome as well as the chubby. It seems as every time I see a new species, I want it! LOL

----------


## Poly

Well, the only tadpoles I've seen are; american toad, wood frog and leopard frog tadpoles. Wow, only 1 out of 200? Not a very good survuval rate...?

Thanks, I love my toads and chubby, hopefully I'll be purchasing another chubby this weekend!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

~Royce  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

I'd say that's a Bull frog if you look at the sides there are what appear to be ridges like the adult frogs have and the eyes look the same as a Bull frog.

----------


## Badger

I can assure that is not a leopard frog, they get 3 inches MAX stv as adults.

----------


## Tori Savage

Thanks guys!!! how long does it take these guys to finish turning? I've had it for atleast 6 wks now, if not more......

----------


## Tori Savage

My tadpole has finally grown all 4 legs! The 2 front sprouted sometime between thanksgiving and the weekend. It also has more spots too!!!

----------


## Tori Savage

Check this out guys!!!!!!! (pic heavy! lol)

----------


## Poly

> Check this out guys!!!!!!! (pic heavy! lol)


Congrats! Yup, just as we all suspected... American BullFrog  :Big Grin: 

He looks great!

----------


## Gail

LOVE the sound of bullfrogs at night. Are ya gonna keep em'?  Hmmmm.......wonder how big a tank you need for a bullfrog.

----------


## Poly

> LOVE the sound of bullfrogs at night. Are ya gonna keep em'?  Hmmmm.......wonder how big a tank you need for a bullfrog.


American Bullfrogs are a great amphibian to keep, though, they are very aggressive, and will try to eat almost anything, from pinkies to full grown mice, other frogs, slamanders, newts, and probably any insect they can fit into their mouth...

----------


## Tori Savage

> LOVE the sound of bullfrogs at night. Are ya gonna keep em'?  Hmmmm.......wonder how big a tank you need for a bullfrog.




As of rightnow, it still has a tail, and shrinking very quickly! Also, it is in a half water half land tank, and if I remember correctly, it's a 10g tank. I was thinking that when it gets bigger, it will need room to jump.... So, I will go to Walmart/Dollar General, get 2 kiddy pools. Put one right side up, the other up side down on top of the other, seal it. Cut the bottom out of the top one, and put a wire meshing. Or if I decide to turn it lose, I do have a good sized pond it can eat all the fish and whatever else it can find to much on! There's always bullfrogs in my pond!

----------


## Tori Savage

> American Bullfrogs are a great amphibian to keep, though, they are very aggressive, and will try to eat almost anything, from pinkies to full grown mice, other frogs, slamanders, newts, and probably any insect they can fit into their mouth...


So if it's this hungry, even though it is still in tail shrink mode, do I need to offer food??? My last experience with tadpoles, not bullfrog of course, they didn't eat until the whole tail was asorbed. Now, at this particular moment, I do have feeder fish, crickets, meal worms, night crawlers, and blood worms (but frozen) which is best?

----------


## Tori Savage

Royce, believe it or not, but it is actually people friendly. I can put my hand in the bowl of water, and it gets on my hand. I have to make it get off of my hand every time. I don't understand this!!! By the way, how can I tell if it is male or female, or is it way too young for this?

----------


## Poly

> Royce, believe it or not, but it is actually people friendly. I can put my hand in the bowl of water, and it gets on my hand. I have to make it get off of my hand every time. I don't understand this!!! By the way, how can I tell if it is male or female, or is it way too young for this?


It may be friendly with people... but not with it's food...  :Big Grin:  It's far too young yet to be able to sex it. As for it climbing on your hand, it is most likely for warmth.

----------


## Tori Savage

When it is done with the tail, what would be the main source of food? Right now it is housed in a tank with a bowl that takes up half the tank, and it also has moss in it for the time being, until I can get some Plantation Soil in it.

----------


## Poly

> When it is done with the tail, what would be the main source of food? Right now it is housed in a tank with a bowl that takes up half the tank, and it also has moss in it for the time being, until I can get some Plantation Soil in it.


Crickets and worms. And, yes, you've got a great set-up, just make sure 50% is plantation soil, and 50% is water, deep water too, Bullfrogs like to submerge themselves.

----------


## Rat The Unloved

Oh yeah, that's a Bullfrog! And a very handsome fella at that! If you're looking for an easy way to do a 50/50 setup, go to Walmart and get yourself a cheap plastic tub (I used a shoebox/6qt size in a 10gl). It makes a perfect pond. Just add rocks so he can climb out.

----------


## Tori Savage

Well HELLO!!! 

I know that ive been absent for a while... After my pacman died, i got pretty bummed. but all of my other frogs are still alive, doing well.

Now onto the Bullfrog that I have........ Its tank setup is completely different compared to what it was. I watched the frog for a while and realized that it hardly left the water. So what I had done was this... Put a layer of gravel on the bottom, put 2 big rocks on top of each other. Covered it in gravel to where there is a dry spot. But it is at a slope so it can enter/leave which ever area. 

it has completely lost its tail. theres not even a nub there. ive offered small red feeder fish, with no result. ive offered crickets, no result. Ive even offered tetras, the smaller feeder fish, no result. ive offered blood worms (they were in a frozen block), but nothing. Ive even offered small chunks of earth worms, and still no result. my poor frog is getting to the point of looking very skinny. id hate to have to force feed, but its looking like thats my only route as of rightnow. i dont know what else i could offer to try to get him to eat.

his tank has more water in it than the old setup. what is a good, but cheap submersible filter/pump which ever ya want to call it, to put in there... 

once again, thanks guys for any and all advice.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> Well HELLO!!! 
> 
> I know that ive been absent for a while... After my pacman died, i got pretty bummed. but all of my other frogs are still alive, doing well.
> 
> Now onto the Bullfrog that I have........ Its tank setup is completely different compared to what it was. I watched the frog for a while and realized that it hardly left the water. So what I had done was this... Put a layer of gravel on the bottom, put 2 big rocks on top of each other. Covered it in gravel to where there is a dry spot. But it is at a slope so it can enter/leave which ever area. 
> 
> it has completely lost its tail. theres not even a nub there. ive offered small red feeder fish, with no result. ive offered crickets, no result. Ive even offered tetras, the smaller feeder fish, no result. ive offered blood worms (they were in a frozen block), but nothing. Ive even offered small chunks of earth worms, and still no result. my poor frog is getting to the point of looking very skinny. id hate to have to force feed, but its looking like thats my only route as of rightnow. i dont know what else i could offer to try to get him to eat.
> 
> his tank has more water in it than the old setup. what is a good, but cheap submersible filter/pump which ever ya want to call it, to put in there... 
> ...


If he has not shuffled off the mortal coil... 

1) Everything Must be Live.  
2) Make sure he has hiding places, and that he has a shallow approach to land.  This is very important.  On land they like to explode outward at prey from an ambush position.  In water, they creep up on their prey, jump out, grab, jump back in.  It may be possible that he just feels exposed.  Ranids dont really work like pacman frogs.  They are really cagey, and if they dont feel safe, they dont eat.  He is probably sitting in the water all the time because he feels most secure in there, but on land they like to excavate caves (not bury themselves in the same way a pacman does, but excavating a little hollow where they can sit in ambush).  I will get some pics up of my tank in this thread and show you how to create something perfect for the little guy.  Once the habitat issue is sorted out, he will probably start feeding.

----------


## gulfcoasttoad

It's been a month and no one has posted, so I am hoping the worst hasn't overcome your frog.   Iratus ranunculus is right, they really do need to feel secure in order to eat, more-so than other frogs.  Is he still in the 10g glass tank?  If so, I would recommend putting a background on all sides of the tank except the front.  You could also use construction paper--that's what we do with the tanks in my classroom when the budget is tight.

----------

